# Im curious - How did you find the forum?



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/14)

So I've been sitting wandering over the last few days - how do most people find the forum? My guess is google but I want to know how many of you come here by reccommendation...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

I found a link to this forum on ECF way back in February.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (9/10/14)

I searched for Twisp Clearo, and came across this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## TylerD (9/10/14)

johan said:


> I found a link to this forum on ECF way back in February.


Me too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (9/10/14)

@devdev told me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

my twisp was giving me hassles and google search brought me here  Thank you google!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

johan said:


> I found a link to this forum on ECF way back in February.



Same here, but it was in December 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (9/10/14)

I was referred to this forum through a couple people on SAgamer, this was before I started vaping and ever since I have been ignoring the rest of the world...lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/14)

I didnt find it Via google  I just had to choose an option so I could see the results without pressing view results each time lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

@vaalboy told me about it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/14)

I was searching for a way to fix my stupid ce4s because the stupid threads were all stripping and I was getting gatvol of buying a new starter kit every second month, found the forum and was all like Whaaaat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (9/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

I was doing research on the Twisp Clearo as well and stumbled upon this little slice of paradise!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (9/10/14)

Lol my svd's broken button led me here ! Big thanks to Itaste


----------



## LandyMan (9/10/14)

I was looking for something to add to my collection of a twisp and evod

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/10/14)

johan said:


> I found a link to this forum on ECF way back in February.


yeah me too

i was on ECF SA sub forum, and there was mention made of an ecigssa forum to be created, and the rest is history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/10/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah me too
> 
> i was on ECF SA sub forum, and there was mention made of an ecigssa forum to be created, and the rest is history


oh i should add, i never visited ECF after that again

i found the site to be overwhelming, too much info and too much stuff all over

just wasnt a pleasant place to be for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/10/14)

@Gizmo is a member on another forum. A thread popped up that he and another member were talking about vaping. I pm'd him and he got me on track. Rest is present so they (don't?) say.

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (10/10/14)

I found it by accident


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (11/10/14)

I am on my last 30 ml of juice. So I thought which country where juice is legal and closest to Mauritius for lower shipping costs? So South Africa was logical. So I used Google to search for websites and vendors located in S.A. and this forum was in the search. Getting kind of nervous now that I see there is a postal strike going on. Waiting on replies from two vendors that are researching the shipping costs and etc. Also I would like ask that if any members are planning a trip here to paradise, or knows some one. Please contact me to make arrangements to bring me some juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/14)

I can't remember exactly but I am pretty sure I searched on Google for something and saw the Ecigssa forum in the results page. 

I notice our threads coming up often on google search results these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (11/10/14)

I am OCD when it comes to new hobbies, so I generally search for a forum about the subject. I found this forum and ECF, joined both, but now am spending 90% of my time one here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/10/14)

Straight from the horse's mouth. 
I can officially blame @Gizmo for all the time spent on here as he told me to look on the forum for the latest low-down about the meet after @Stroodlepuff mentioned JHB Vape Meet #5 during a Vape King visit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (12/10/14)

At the last cape town meet i was told to join the forum so guess i was forced into it lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve (17/10/14)

@capevapingsupplies. told me to join i was resistant at first . then i lurked for ages . by the time i actually joined i felt like i knew everyone already . dunno what or why i took so long .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Matt (17/10/14)

I was searching for @Oupa's vapour mountain website that didn't exist yet. And found the list with flavours here. That was long before I joined not sure why it took me so long to join.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

